# VIN



## DraguljceDr (Jan 23, 2020)

Can i check vehicle mileage with VIN number?
In my country no gives that information but i need to bye car and i need to see original mileage.
I have VIN number can someone to help me?
Vehicle from Belgium.
Sorry for english and contact me on private messages.Thanks

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The VIN number itself does not indicate current miles. The actual mileage of your vehicle should show on your odometer. Go to a Nissan dealer and ask them to look up info based on your VIN number.


----------



## Vitaliti (5 mo ago)

To buy a car, you can use this article https://usdailyreport.net/buy-a-cheap-used-car-under-500/ to make a report and find out everything about the car. After all, if you don't check the car, you can buy a car with problems.


----------



## Gordony (5 mo ago)

should not be able to query.


----------

